# Deconstructing an Aquarium



## ArKitEKt47 (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm trying to take a side of glass out of my aquarium and replace it with another sheet. I've scraped all the silicone off around it but I'm not sure how to actually detach the piece. In the past I've heard of using a thin wire and pulling it down the crease, but I've tried that before and it ended up cracking and breaking one of the panes of glass being separated. Any suggestions?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

A really sharp, long bladed, pointed exacto knife and a lot of patience. I did this to a tank I was given and it took me 2 hours to slowly cut out as much of the silicone as I could between the panes to get it apart without breaking it. 

As for a wire, you might try heating it but I would be very cautious and make sure that melting silicone does not give off any toxic or noxious chemicals. I have seen instructions for using a wire but they used a wire that had some texture to it and used it as a saw lightly pulling it back and forth to physicaly remove the silicone instead of cut it. Steel fishing leader can sometimes be found in a small diameter that could be used to do this as it is actually braided. Just make sure to find the stuff that is not coated with anything or you can at least feel some sort of texture so it will remove the silicone.


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

What about a very thin/small blade for a coping saw? They have very tiny ones.


----------



## ArKitEKt47 (Sep 1, 2007)

just realized i never responded.....

but, i tried the exacto knife and it worked perfect! thanks


----------

